# scissor spray help



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

For anyone who grooms their poodles themselves....
I would like to get a really good scissor spray to help out when I groom porter but there are so many options I get overwelmed with choosing the right one. I was wondering if anyone could recommend their favorites? Thanks


----------



## Puppyquicker (Jan 10, 2011)

Crown Royal #3 - addicted to it. At first I thought it smelled like old lady, but now I LOVE the smell and dog show people always recognize it. I've decided to use this as my signature 'cologne'. But as with any spray you need a nice fine mist. Oh how I love finding the perfect spray bottle with that superfine mist.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I also use crown royal. Love the stuff.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

Guess i will be getting the crown royal then, thanks guys


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Puppyquicker said:


> Crown Royal #3 - addicted to it. At first I thought it smelled like old lady, but now I LOVE the smell and dog show people always recognize it. I've decided to use this as my signature 'cologne'. But as with any spray you need a nice fine mist. Oh how I love finding the perfect spray bottle with that superfine mist.


Where can I find a good spray bottle? I got some at Walmart & Target and the spray isn't fine enough. What I've been doing is spraying the whole coat before I dry it because otherwise the dried coat gets saturated. Thanks!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I use a few, depending on the coat I'm working on. 

The Crown Royale #3 is my basic spray, but I also use the IOD 4 Style if I need a bit of UMPH to the coat. Some poo's need that extra bit of help to get the hair to fluff up and this seems to work well, without build up or tackiness. 

As for the mister bottles, IOD has probably THE best atomizer mister, I've ever used. Wish I had about a dozen more of them, lol.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

which crown royale is the one I should get? I went to order some but noticed there is the # 3 and there was on made for scissoring, clip eze, i think.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Cameo said:


> I use a few, depending on the coat I'm working on.
> 
> The Crown Royale #3 is my basic spray, but I also use the IOD 4 Style if I need a bit of UMPH to the coat. Some poo's need that extra bit of help to get the hair to fluff up and this seems to work well, without build up or tackiness.
> 
> As for the mister bottles, IOD has probably THE best atomizer mister, I've ever used. Wish I had about a dozen more of them, lol.


What is IOD???I REALLY need a good spray bottle ... figured it out LOL! Isle of Dog  never used their products so it didnt click right away . I will be ordering one!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I use the #3 CrownRoyal. I just use a cheap dollar store sprayer - never had a problem with it not being a fine enough mist.


----------



## Best Friends (10 mo ago)

dawns said:


> For anyone who grooms their poodles themselves....
> I would like to get a really good scissor spray to help out when I groom porter but there are so many options I get overwelmed with choosing the right one. I was wondering if anyone could recommend their favorites? Thanks


Jodi Murphy recommends Crown Royal scissoring spray. I find I need something with more lift for my Pepper’s soft legs, but it works well on her body.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Best Friends said:


> Jodi Murphy recommends Crown Royal scissoring spray. I find I need something with more lift for my Pepper’s soft legs, but it works well on her body.


Welcome to Poodle Forum! You’ve landed in a ten-year-old thread, with members who are no longer active on the forum. Check out this page for a collection of current discussions: New Posts


----------

